# 3 satelite connections



## johnboy55555 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a hr20-700 hd pvr and 3 separate satelites at ground level.

1 satelite at 101, the other at 110 and the other at 119 degrees.

Could someone please help me with a diagram as to how to wire this all up to the pvr? and as to what kind of switch i need outside?

Thanks


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

So you have 3 Sat Dishes pointing to 101, 110 and 119?

And 1 HR20-700 DVR unit.

Best to get rid of Two Sat Dishes, get a 3LNB for the remaining Dish that picks up all Three Sats, then run the wires from the Single Dish to a WB68 Multiswitch. Then run Two Feeds to the DVR unit.

But to answer your question with the equipment you have, get a WB68 multiswitch. Run all feeds from the 3 Dishes to that, then run Two feeds to the DVR unit.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Welcome to Tivo Community!

Please explain more ....
You have three independent satellite dishes? Are the each simple round 18" dishes with single, dual-output LNBs? Does the dish aimed at the 110-deg satellite have the special "SatC LNB"? Are these dishes connected to any equipment now?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You need a 4x multiswitch. Also, the LNB on the 110 dish needs to be a special Sat C LNB along with the combiner.

Connect the two lines from the 101 lnb to the Sat A inputs on the multiswitch. Connect one line from the 119 to the 13v Sat B input on the switch. Connect one line each from the 110 and 119 LNBs to the combiner and the output of the combiner to the sat B 18v input.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

wolflord11 said:


> ...
> 
> But to answer your question with the equipment you have, get a WB68 multiswitch. Run all feeds from the 3 Dishes to that, then run Two feeds to the DVR unit.


That won't work unless he has the special SatC LNB installed on the dish aimed at 110-deg W, and the combiner to add its signal to the 119-deg dish.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

johnboy55555 said:


> I have a hr20-700 hd pvr and 3 separate satelites at ground level.


Since that isn't a Tivo, you'd be better served at dbsforums.com or dbstalk.com

phox


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> That won't work unless he has the special SatC LNB installed on the dish aimed at 110-deg W, and the combiner to add its signal to the 119-deg dish.


Sorry I assumed that the OP has the Special SatC LNB and the combiner. I thought the System was already all set up.

Why not just get One Dish, One Multiswitch and be done


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

JimSpence said:


> *You need a 4x multiswitch*. Also, the LNB on the 110 dish needs to be a special Sat C LNB along with the combiner.
> 
> Connect the two lines from the 101 lnb to the Sat A inputs on the multiswitch. Connect one line from the 119 to the 13v Sat B input on the switch. Connect one line each from the 110 and 119 LNBs to the combiner and the output of the combiner to the sat B 18v input.


Why not the WB68 4 x 8 Multiswitch for Future upgradability?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Since that isn't a Tivo, you'd be better served at dbsforums.com or dbstalk.com
> 
> phox


Since his question was about the dishes and not the HR20, answering here is quite alright.



wolflord11 said:


> Why not the WB68 4 x 8 Multiswitch for Future upgradability?


The WB68 (6x8) multiswitch will also work.


----------



## johnboy55555 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks - litzdog for the welcome

yes i do have dual output lnb's
no they are not connected to anything now

i have 3 satelites cause i need a stronger signal

i have just been connected to one sat right now but want to upgrade to hd reception

i do not have a combiner or a switch

please advise as to what kind and where i can pickup the parts that i need?
Thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Sat C and combiner can be found here.
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SASATC

Then for future proofing your setup get this switch.
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=WB68


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Unless I'm wrong he still needs the 5 lnb dish to get all the HD channels on his new HR20. Which makes all the other dishes lawn decorations.


----------



## johnboy55555 (Jun 26, 2007)

Could someone please send me a Wiring Diagram and will a simple 4x8 multiswitch work. As far as the combiner goes , will a winegard model dp-3020 work and how is all this wired to work together off of 3 rounds sats to one hr20 hd pvr?


----------



## johnboy55555 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry but i'm just looking for something with just the bare nessities that will work for one hd pvr.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

johnboy55555 said:


> Could someone please send me a Wiring Diagram and will a simple 4x8 multiswitch work. As far as the combiner goes , will a winegard model dp-3020 work and how is all this wired to work together off of 3 rounds sats to one hr20 hd pvr?


Here's how mine was setup before I moved to the AT9 5-LNB dishes ....










The numbers refer to the transponders received by each dish. The purpose of the special SatC LNB is to convert the 110-deg satellite's transponders for combination with the transponders from the 119-deg satellite. Essentially your multiswitch/receivers "think" they're just receiving signals from two different satellites, not three. It simplifies the switching electronics required.

I used a Terk BMS58 multiswitch, but recommend today that you go with the Zinwell WB68. The newer switch will also work with the Ka-band satellites when you're ready to upgrade to the new HiDef channels.


----------

